# Double Bull blinds



## Trizey (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the 360 Matrix?  

I've been saying that I want one, but they've discontinued the 360 for 2008 and put out the Primos Dark Horse 180.

It appears to be very similar without the advantage of being able to shoot out all sides of the blind(360 degrees).  

Anyone use a DB?


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a db matrix. It is great for turkey hunting.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 1, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> I have a db matrix. It is great for turkey hunting.




Do you have the 360 model?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2008)

Triz, I have no experience with the double bull, but did spend 3 days with 12" of rain in these blinds and absolutely fell in love with them.

they look to be about $100 cheaper than the DB's too

http://www.ameristep.com/blinds/intimidator.html


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 1, 2008)

I've hunted out of the 360, probably my favorite blind out there.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 1, 2008)

JT-  What's the material like?  Does it look or feel cheap?  How was the concealment?


----------



## Trizey (Feb 1, 2008)

Michael Lee said:


> I've hunted out of the 360, probably my favorite blind out there.



That's what I've heard from anyone who has actually used them.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 1, 2008)

I hunt from a Matrix 360 and love it. I had the lightweight rods installed and shaved 5 lbs. off the weight.

I think I would like the new dark horse better though. The back windows on the 360 are about worthless to me and I like the half and half setup on the new blind.

If I were going to but right now I would choose the dark horse.

PS - Look at a DB and then an Ameristep. No comparison in quality.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got 2 of the DB T2's. They are superior to all the rest in quality. Two people can sit comfortably in them and shoot virtually all directions. Animals don't even think twice about them when they look towards them. Had deer and turkeys all around them. Had a buck chasing a doe around one for quite a while while setup in a pasture at 25 or 30 yds. Even the cows are fooled by them, they come over for a bite off of one and you thump the side and say boo! They get out of dodge....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2008)

Trizey said:


> JT-  What's the material like?  Does it look or feel cheap?  How was the concealment?



stood up to 12" of rain in 3 days and we did not get wet from above, just blow in.

sturdy enough that we will be picking some up to use in GA.

with all the camo up they were dark a plenty or you could raise the rain guard around the back of you to make it even darker inside.

hard to capture rain on film, but I tried also I kept the mesh down since we were using muzzleloaders and had plenty of bamboo for concealment


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 1, 2008)

I've used them both extensively in the last year.

I think the Matrix is the best blind on the market... but it ain't worth what they're asking.

Matrix wins in these categories:
Camo (Predator pattern blends ANYWHERE)
Cloth (Quiet and no glare)
Visibility  (open it up to 180 degrees and zero obstructions)

Ameristep wins:
Waterproof (Matrix will get you wet. period)
Brush-in capability (lots of straps and loops to hang brush)
Weight (I've never weighed them, but Ameristep seems lighter)
Price  (Just look 'em up... $400 versus $250 or so.)


----------



## Trizey (Feb 1, 2008)

robertyb said:


> I think I would like the new dark horse better though. The back windows on the 360 are about worthless to me and I like the half and half setup on the new blind.



But what if you wanted to set it out in a big field?  I would think the 360 would be better for anything approaching from the back?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2008)

Trizey said:


> But what if you wanted to set it out in a big field?  I would think the 360 would be better for anything approaching from the back?



yep without back windows bubbabuck would not have killed 156" 11 last year in KY.  he was sitting in the middle of the field with cane pole as his only camo


----------



## huntfish (Feb 1, 2008)

I use the 360 Matrix and consider it the best.   A little on the heavy side.  Had a 3 point almost stick his head inside but instead just meandered around.   Never spooked.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 1, 2008)

Trizey said:


> But what if you wanted to set it out in a big field?  I would think the 360 would be better for anything approaching from the back?




Double Bull has been onto the magnetic flaps before anyone else that I know of.  They're great.  Totally silent and easy to adjust.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 1, 2008)

you can get one for $350 to your door(the matrix)


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 1, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> you can get one for $350 to your door(the matrix)




From where?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2008)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Double Bull has been onto the magnetic flaps before anyone else that I know of.  They're great.  Totally silent and easy to adjust.



yeah I think DB was first with it, although the AS have it now too, very good idea


----------



## robertyb (Feb 1, 2008)

Trizey said:


> But what if you wanted to set it out in a big field?  I would think the 360 would be better for anything approaching from the back?




Nope not really. You never want over about 180 of it open so you are not backlit. When sitting on a stool I have to get up and get on my knees to see out the back windows pretty much and they are to low to shoot through. What you would try to do is close the front quitely and open the back very carefully. That is why I like the new blind, the back windows are high enough to look and shoot through.

Any of you other Matrix owners agree with this?


----------



## robertyb (Feb 1, 2008)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Double Bull has been onto the magnetic flaps before anyone else that I know of.  They're great.  Totally silent and easy to adjust.



Magnetic flaps??

Not on my Matrix. They slide.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 1, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Magnetic flaps??
> 
> Not on my Matrix. They slide.




I'm an idiot.  I'm thinking about my Ameristep.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 1, 2008)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> From where?



PM sent to you.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Triz, pending what you decided on, here is a GREAT price on the Intimidator

http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=3304


----------



## Trizey (Feb 6, 2008)

I appreciate the link.  I'm still going back and forth.  I'll have one or the other soon.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 6, 2008)

Aw heck... just get one of each!  That's what I would do.... then again, maybe that's why I'm borrowing money from my wife every month.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 6, 2008)

robertyb said:


> Nope not really. You never want over about 180 of it open so you are not backlit. When sitting on a stool I have to get up and get on my knees to see out the back windows pretty much and they are to low to shoot through. What you would try to do is close the front quitely and open the back very carefully. That is why I like the new blind, the back windows are high enough to look and shoot through.
> 
> Any of you other Matrix owners agree with this?



When completely exposed (ie in the center of a field)-----Instead of completely closing the backside, I leave a little gap so I can peak to my backside without getting on my knees to look through the lower hole.


----------



## GaDeerSlayer (Feb 11, 2008)

*DB all the way!*

Trizey, 

Spend a little extra $$$ and go with the Double Bull.  I promise you will not be disappointed and will have an awesome blind that will last you many seasons!  I've got the Matrix 360 and have been very pleased.  Another reason to go with the DB is the Lifetime warranty they put on all their blinds.  Doesn't matter if you were the original owner or not, if something breaks they will fix it!  You might want to check out ebay, I've seen the Matrix's go for $250 or less every once n a while.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 11, 2008)

GaDeerSlayer said:


> Trizey,
> 
> Spend a little extra $$$ and go with the Double Bull.  I promise you will not be disappointed and will have an awesome blind that will last you many seasons!  I've got the Matrix 360 and have been very pleased.  Another reason to go with the DB is the Lifetime warranty they put on all their blinds.  Doesn't matter if you were the original owner or not, if something breaks they will fix it!  You might want to check out ebay, I've seen the Matrix's go for $250 or less every once n a while.




I have to agree with Matt here except that he is not up to date with the warranty. Primos has bought out DB and sort of changed the warranty. We have several very active discussions ongoing about this on the AT site in bowhunting. Go to the Primos web site and read the new warrant and then look at replacement parts before making up your mind.

I still say though that DB is the besy blind for the money. There were several very good deals on the AT site for the Matrix yesterday.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Ameristep*

I have used the DB and own the Ameristep. For the money, the Ameristep gets my vote hands down.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Feb 11, 2008)

BP in L,ville is having a sale on blinds now. i didnt pay much attention to them. i have an el cheapo blinds....work well, dry. i do like the small fence style blinds. small light easy to move. cheap, shot bunches of critters from them too.


----------



## mapleman (Feb 12, 2008)

Double Bull has poor customer service on the replacement parts. I have been calling them for 3 weeks and left 5 messages about getting 2 of the rods replaced that have splintered and no one will return my calls.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 12, 2008)

mapleman said:


> Double Bull has poor customer service on the replacement parts. I have been calling them for 3 weeks and left 5 messages about getting 2 of the rods replaced that have splintered and no one will return my calls.



Double Bull sold out a while back to Primos. I have no doubt that they have not returned your call as they no longer exist. Try calling Primos for the needed parts.

For replacement part information contact Primos Double Bull at: 1-888-464-0409 x21

Or by E-mail at: forrest@doublebullarchery.com


----------



## whchunter (Feb 12, 2008)

*Warranty*



robertyb said:


> Double Bull sold out a while back to Primos. I have no doubt that they have not returned your call as they no longer exist. Try calling Primos for the needed parts.
> 
> For replacement part information contact Primos Double Bull at: 1-888-464-0409 x21
> 
> Or by E-mail at: forrest@doublebullarchery.com



When a company promises lifetime warranty and they sell to someone else like DB to Primos, what happens to their promise? Are the customers just ripped off like they usually are?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 12, 2008)

whchunter said:


> When a company promises lifetime warranty and they sell to someone else like DB to Primos, what happens to their promise? Are the customers just ripped off like they usually are?




I hadn't heard about the sellout, but we broke one of the rods on the roof of the Matrix and we called and they sent a free patch kit.  They told us we could use the patch kit to fix it, or send the blind to them and they would do the same thing, only we'd be without the blind for a few weeks.  This was about the second week of January this year.


----------



## captainhook (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a T5 and love it. I have killed some turkeys out of it and a decent buck  while hunting in the rain on 12-29-07. I was using Stoney Point Shooting Sticks just like Jim has in his photo except mine are in the tripod configuration. I like the windows of the T5 but you do give up a little visibility.


----------



## BIGGUS (Feb 13, 2008)

All it took was one hunt in my Matrix and I was hooked. I will be getting a Dark Horse as well. I only hope the new Ground Swat camo works as well as Predator does, cause it is IMO the best so far. The new design will be a plus to me as  I usually only open the window to 180 or so to assure that I always have a black background and avoid being silhouetted.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 25, 2008)

Trizey said:


> JT-  What's the material like?  Does it look or feel cheap?  How was the concealment?



I have the Ameristep that JT is talking about.  It's basically their copy of the Matrix.  It's a VERY well constructed blind.  Very heavy material and works basically the same way.  Is it as good as the Matrix?  Probably not quite as good.  But it's a dang close second and it's a good bit cheaper too.


----------



## wack em (Feb 28, 2008)

Double Bull all the way! 

I bought the matrix last march and we killed 9 turkeys out of it just last season


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 28, 2008)

wack em said:


> Double Bull all the way!
> 
> I bought the matrix last march and we killed 9 turkeys out of it just last season



Turkeys TOTALLY ignore these blinds.


----------



## autoturkey (Mar 3, 2008)

i just bought mine at the nwtf convention and i love it. ihave a america step double blows it away!!by the way i got the dark horse.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 3, 2008)

I ordered my Dark Horse today!

Awesome price too.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Mar 13, 2008)

like has been said several times in this thread - there is NO better blind on the market than the DoubleBull.  Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise.  If they weren't the best - they wouldn't have been copied by so many inferior made versions.


----------

